# London



## ferny (May 18, 2008)

Anyone interested going one Sunday towards the end of June/start of July?


----------



## Alex_B (May 18, 2008)

uhm, might have to burn some of last year's vacation days then. So chances are not too bad. (Unless I go on a Caribbean cruise of course with lots of bikini girls )


----------



## Becky (May 18, 2008)

Possibly... I'll decide the day before most likely! The way things have been recently I'll probably be in work doh...


----------



## ferny (May 19, 2008)

That means you will be going. Or I'll get yer. layball:


----------



## tempra (May 19, 2008)

I was going to say 29th June, but then alarm bells started ringing for some reason - a quick check tells me that it's our wedding anniversary.

Anywhere either side of that should be ok. (unless there's something else that I can't remember)


----------



## Becky (May 19, 2008)

ferny said:


> That means you will be going. Or I'll get yer. layball:



Yesterday (Sunday) I arrived to work at 8am, I left at 4am this morning and was back at my desk again for 9am.... so if this continues no I might not be going! But you can always point and laugh through the window....


----------



## Mohain (May 19, 2008)

I'd be up for a meet. I'm now living in London again so should be able to make it!


----------



## lostprophet (May 23, 2008)

not a good time for me

will be a bit too hot in town for my liking and it will also be airshow season


----------



## DPW2007 (May 26, 2008)

I'll be up for this - as soon as a firm date has been specified I would gladly go along.

David


----------



## ferny (May 27, 2008)

A couple have said August might be better. 

Views/opinions?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 27, 2008)

There seems to be a problem getting into London an Sundays!


----------



## tempra (May 27, 2008)

What about Oxford 6th July?

http://cowleyroadcarnival.blogspot.com/

Plenty to photograph, plenty of good food etc. etc.


----------



## lostprophet (May 27, 2008)

I'll see what happens, might be able to make one


----------



## Ockie (Jun 8, 2008)

hmm, I wanna go to London this summer, but I'm in holland at the end of june / first days of july...


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 8, 2008)

Well i'll be in London on the 20th July (Sunday, to see Joanna Newsom in London, again!) Might even be there on the Saturday, too.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 8, 2008)

seems we are sort of diverging here ... hmm. just let me know if and when, and I will check if I can make it.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 8, 2008)

anyone in north england?
never been anything in the UK that isnt as far as london and the train costs SO much!


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2008)

Make a suggestion then. I wouldn't mind travelling of picking people up on-route.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 9, 2008)

Rogan said:


> anyone in north england?
> never been anything in the UK that isnt as far as london and the train costs SO much!


 
You're just up the road from me!

We had a northern meetup a few years ago & 1 person turned up! (from London too!)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 9, 2008)

Oxford is do-able.


----------



## tempra (Jun 9, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Oxford is do-able.




You know you wanna! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 10, 2008)

It's cleaner than London and it's got better pubs...


----------



## Becky (Jun 11, 2008)

...but it doesn't have Waterloo Bridge! I'd need someone to point and tell me what to take photos of 

Wouldn't mind coming to this actually...


----------



## tempra (Jun 11, 2008)

Becky said:


> ...but it doesn't have Waterloo Bridge! I'd need someone to point and tell me what to take photos of
> 
> Wouldn't mind coming to this actually...



It's the same river, and I'm sure we could find you a bridge that you could take a photograph from :mrgreen:

Not too far from Luton either mr Fern and chums - Hertz may even travel through there, but then might use the A43 instead :thumbup:

Just up the road from LP, who was here on a scouting mission a week ago

£33 return from Crewe for mr teh Spanner (although it does get you in a bit late)

A known quantity for Alex, who was here a few months ago and knows where the buses run to from Heathrow

And just over an hour from Victoria for Becky and the other londonites (thought you were in Dubai or some exotic part of the world)

We making it a date?


----------



## ferny (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you not change the date of the festival?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 12, 2008)

tempra said:


> £33 return from Crewe for mr teh Spanner (although it does get you in a bit late)


 
Don't mind getting home late but I'd like to be there & start in the morning!


----------



## Becky (Jun 12, 2008)

I was... for a short time... I'll tell that story another day.

I'm potentially in... :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 17, 2008)

so are we set on Oxford now? or london? or Oxford? Date set? seems complicated 

A friend of mine just called me asking if those strange photographers will meet in the UK in the first half of July. Then she just might join in.


----------



## Scurra (Jun 17, 2008)

If we can clarify a place and date i'd be interested in going! London is more do-able for me than oxford, or I could throw a further spanner in the works and suggest near me in Tunbridge Wells, have we had a Kentish meet up yet?


----------

